# XLR balanced vs. 1/4" unbalanced for studio monitors



## gkanai

Hi everyone,
   
  I have a set of powered speakers, Yamaha MSP-5s, that I plan to use. They have XLR balanced and 1/4" unbalanced inputs. I understand that all things being equal, the XLRs are balanced and probably "better" but I'm wondering if that is something that I can really hear.
   
  I'm also shopping for a desktop headphone amp/DAC unit and those that have XLR outputs are considerably larger and more expensive than those that have just RCA.  I'd prefer to get a cheaper DAC/amp unit, all things considered.
   
  Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Currawong

XLR will have better noise rejection, but that's more relevant over longer runs or if the cables are passing by other equipment.
   
  Electronics that have a genuinely balanced designed are more expensive because twice the circuitry is used. Some professional equipment, such as the Benchmark DAC 1, is only single-ended but uses a phase splitter to generate the balanced output.


----------



## Mauricio

If you are going to be using it with studio equipment, including active monitors, you may wish to get balanced output.  Some active monitors only accept XLR input.  Yamaha MSP8 Studio or Focal Solo6 Be are examples.
   
  XLR has two things going for it that militate against noise.  One is the higer signal amplitude of around four volts.  Two is the differential nature of the signal and how it is combined at the receiving end.  This can be useful even for some home setups.  Think, for example, the DAC and the source sitting next to you, and an XLR connection going across the room, hidden along the wall and floor, to the active monitors.


----------



## gkanai

Currawong, Mauricio- thank you both for your thoughts.
   
  From what I've read, you both suggest using XLR, but there should be no big difference in using 1/4" unbalanced. If I don't have to buy a DAC/amp with XLR output, it gives me a lot more choice and I don't have to spend as much.
   
  My next challenge is figuring out how to go from RCA to 1/2" unbalanced. Is that a fairly simple adapter?


----------



## Currawong

Are the 1/4" inputs balanced (3-contact) like headphone plugs? It's easy to buy XLR adaptors for the inputs, though generic RCA adaptors tend to be wired wrongly for such inputs. Blue Jeans can make a custom cable or one of the MOTs or DIYers on Head-Fi could also do so.


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Are the 1/4" inputs balanced (3-contact) like headphone plugs?


 


 The 1/4" inputs in the monitor are unbalanced, afaict.
   
_"NPUT jacks
 LINE 1: This is an XLR-type jack used to connect a bal- anced.
 LINE 2: This is a monaural phone jack used to connect an unbalanced line output."_
   
  If I need to order custom cables, it may negate any benefit from going without the XLRs.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





gkanai said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 In that case, you can get RCA-to-mono-TRS plugs from anywhere for a couple of dollars.


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





currawong said:


> In that case, you can get RCA-to-mono-TRS plugs from anywhere for a couple of dollars.


 


  Muchas gracias!


----------

